# auto steps



## Metalman (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a friend here from Oregon, his step wont go up when ing is turned on???? Where do i look first???


----------



## mrsmokey (Jan 3, 2009)

RE: auto steps

Blown fuse, Then go to manufacturers site for checkout procedure, check booklet for fuse locations


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

I agree. Ck fuse first.  Only problem will be finding it.  Mine was in the first basement driver side.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

I agree with the above replys, but why did it blow the fuse? I would look and see if it grounded someplace before replacing the fuse.,,,,, find fix and replace


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Hollis mine was blown and I just replace and have had no problems other than the one time.  Yes, it's generally a short if a fuse blows so if it contimues then so more research will be needed. Hollis is an expert on finding them shorts. :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Nash I am not an expert , just well seasoned with all my battery shorts


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

well my fuse for the steps ,, is right under them ,, u have to crawl under the step to see it ,, one other question ,, do they go out ??? ,, and do they go in ,, when the switch is set for them to do that ,,, u might have a board problem ,, or a bad connection to the ign side of the step board ,, but JMO ,, let us know back 
  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Rod they are out and want go back, don't confuse him he like me not an RV tech and so much technology will do it for me. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

If I am understanding him they are supposed to go in when the ign is turned on. Think mine will go in when dropped in drive or with a switch beside the door.  Mine would work with the switch at the door but would not retract with the key. If they don't retract when the door is closed they will automatically retract when the engine is cranked.  Now I'm confused myself :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Nash yours sounds like it works like mine, the switch plays a big part if the fuse is ok


----------



## Metalman (Jan 5, 2009)

RE: auto steps

Well guys, thanks for all the advice. I am pretty good at fixing things, but this had me stumped. Checked everything and decied nothing was wrong, so i hit the motor with a small hammer. Guess what FIXED!!!!. You guys need to carry a hammer.... I thought you would get akick out of that... Thanks again


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

I never hit mine with a hammer but I did kick it a few times when it would not retract..........and guess what.........it retracted....ha haha


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

well I was carrying 3 hammers in the MH basement got rid of 2 only one now.  I just put them in there to get them out of the shop, 5 hammers is to many to have. But just because I have them I would never hit my MH with a hammer or anything else and would bring pain to some one who did. But I hope I am never tested :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Hollis ,, does this mean it's Hammer time  :laugh:  :laugh: 
sorry ,, that was a song a few yr's back ,, anyway ,, i have used a hammer a few times on MH's ,, for starters ,,, and a few slide outs ,,, i think nash is the canidate for that one     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Man that brought back some good memories, yes I use to do the MC hammer thing way back when. But no hammer s on my MH now maybe a rubber mallet to push things along or out of the way :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Jsut don't be looking over that rubber hammer ,, hollis ,, if u hit something realy hard  ,, it may come back and remind u ,, why u don't carry hammers anymore ,, thas is after u wake up from being knocked out    :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

did that with a regular steel hammer and that why I am not right today :laugh:  :laugh: So I thought a rubber hammer would not hurt as bad :laugh:  Now you know I ain't no machanic, I can't change the air in one tire without all the other ones going flat. :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Remember what the good book say â€œspare the rod and spoil the childâ€  JMO:    :bleh:  :laugh: 
The one thing about using a hammer either you fix it, or you buy another one!:angry:  :dead:  :disapprove:  :clown: 

When I worked at the shipyard I had two hammers in my tool bag a 2 Lbs, and A 6 pounded, the 2 was for finer types of adjustment. The driveshafts on a Carrier were made in section, and bolted together, over 200 ft long and weighed 200 tons and they had 4 of them for the ship. I was fun working there.... I think, but I was younger too   :dead:  :8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: auto steps

there u go having fun and getting paid to do it :laugh: working in a ship yard must have been really hard work


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Ya!, H2H1 it was fun.    
But the best Job was working as a Power Dispatcher for the Panama Canal Company :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
I guess I should say something about â€œElectric Stepâ€ so no one will be mad at us. :bleh:  :bleh:  :clown:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown: 
If you hit once and itâ€™s not fixed get a bigger hammer:blush:  :clown:  :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:  :disapprove:  :kiss:  :clown: 
Have a good day


----------



## cwishert (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Well that is what my husband and my dad says "If you can't fix it the first time, get a bigger hammer"! :clown:


----------



## Metalman (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: auto steps

Well i see you all had a great time with my hammer fix. I do not normaly do that, but if works why not!. Buy the way it was a small hammer.    Thanks again


----------

